# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) جــديــد شرح فورمات نوكيا X3-02

## البوب شريف



----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## karimkey

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخي الكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------

